# N. chromatus growth rate?



## cnapple (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys, In about a week I'll be starting a feeding experiment on some Nhandu chromatus 2i slings. I was hoping some of you who have experience raising these from slings would share the growth rate you observed. I've heard different things about this species, ranging from slower than rosea to closer to A. genic. In your experience, how often (on average) does this species molt? I will be examining feeding behavior across several molt cycles, and I'd just like to get an idea of the time frame I'm looking at. Thanks in advance!
-Caitlin


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 19, 2011)

The can grow pretty fast if you want them to. It all depends on temperatures and feeding frequency. I have a reputation of making my T's grow really fast so when looking at my growth rate, that is pretty much the fastest as it gets for most. 
So for a male starting at the size of a quarter to mature it took me 9 months.
For my female measuring .5" to 6.5" legspan it took about 10 months. (Than I sold her)

So that is a basic scaling. Molt frequency can be as fast as once per month till they hit 3" than it slows down to every 2-3 months and after 5" can take even longer. Temps and feeding frequency has everything to do with how fast they grow. The term is called Power Feeding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

